# ice crappies yummm



## davduckman2010 (Jan 8, 2013)

first ice in 2 years and i still got it. they can hide but ill findem . got a new vexlar sonar top of the line almost unfair ---almost  duck


----------



## DomInick (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice catch. I live across from our lake here but haven't gone out yet. Just makes me want to go even more. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 8, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> Sweet Brother Duck,,,, Black Crappies are popular here too, but nothing beats the world renoun Rainy Lake Walleye.....  Cory...
> 
> Ps,,, did some nasty Steam Fittin' today,, I thot of you.......... Solidarity Brother..



lol brother cory we got a couple of those around here i live 10 miles from lake erie and if that sucker freezes up my snowmobile will be flying across it. heres a 12 pound pig i got in the resivour a half mile from the house and a 9 pound saugeye we got ice fishing in the same lake. i just took over a new 27 story high rise in downtown cleveland im warm for the rest of this winter clean easy stuff yep


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 8, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> Sweet Brother Duck,,,, Black Crappies are popular here too, but nothing beats the world renoun Rainy Lake Walleye.....  Cory...
> 
> Ps,,, did some nasty Steam Fittin' today,, I thot of you.......... Solidarity Brother..



lol brother cory we got a couple of those around here i live 10 miles from lake erie and if that sucker freezes up my snowmobile will be flying across it. heres a 12 pound pig i got in the resivour a half mile from the house and a 9 pound saugeye we got ice fishing in the same lake. i just took over a new 27 story high rise in downtown cleveland im warm for the rest of this winter clean easy stuff yep


----------



## DKMD (Jan 8, 2013)

Mmmmm... Crappie are tasty! Walleye and sauger are even tastier!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 8, 2013)

i agree doc 16 to 20 inchers nothing compares  duck


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 8, 2013)

you guys are talking my language now!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had crappie and compared to some of the deep sea species we used to catch for me it doesn't compare although it isn't bad for sure. I've never eaten walleye and never even heard of sauger. Are they "fishy" tasting? I don't care for most mild tasting fish the fishier the better for me. Cannot stand catfish I call them trashfish. One day I'll have to pack up the rods and guns and oh yeah the missus and come up there and get an education duck if that's cool with you. Can't believe I'm saying I'll travel north of the Red River!
 

Of course it's just talk so I'm not scared yet.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2013)

This time of year they start letting water out of Grand coulee dam. In the river below the dam they raise net pen Triploid trout. (sterile) they grow like crazy. A lot of these trout escape. If you wait till it is really cold and go out on boat they catch bunches 6 lb 0n up into the 20's they look like pregnant foot balls- Delicious............


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> I've had crappie and compared to some of the deep sea species we used to catch for me it doesn't compare although it isn't bad for sure. I've never eaten walleye and never even heard of sauger. Are they "fishy" tasting? I don't care for most mild tasting fish the fishier the better for me. Cannot stand catfish I call them trashfish. One day I'll have to pack up the rods and guns and oh yeah the missus and come up there and get an education duck if that's cool with you. Can't believe I'm saying I'll travel north of the Red River!
> 
> 
> Of course it's just talk so I'm not scared yet.



Catish- the nice thing about catfish is because they are bland and meaty you can cook them so many ways. I used to go With my Ex FIL fishing on the snakes. we used to go above the grain elevators that load river barges and float below the elevators on the river. The fishing was fabulous -just bouncing along the sandy bottom-every float we would catch at least a small mouth or cat each. I would use my ultra lite pole with 4 lb test. Nothing more fun then a 15 lb cat or a 3-4 pound small mouth on light line. Took a bunch of effort to get the cats off bottom. Being grain fed they were fat and sassy. And delicious.......


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 9, 2013)

For my taste buds nothing beats Walleye. Can't say they are much fun to catch though. Kinda like draging in a boot. Used to catch 10 and 12 pounders on yhe Columbia down by Umatilla. Actualy my girlfriend cought most of them. Mighty embarrassing but I ate them anyway.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> For my taste buds nothing beats Walleye. Can't say they are much fun to catch though. Kinda like draging in a boot. Used to catch 10 and 12 pounders on yhe Columbia down by Umatilla. Actualy my girlfriend cought most of them. Mighty embarrassing but I ate them anyway.



Yes there is a lot of walleye's in the Columbia. I have a cousin in Hermiston. You are a long ways from Umatilla!!!!


----------



## DomInick (Jan 9, 2013)

I love walleye. My next best favorite is blue gill. Nothing like a shore lunch blue gill fry. Oh and here's a 18" 3lb crappie I caught up in lake petenwell flowafe in Wisconsin. 

[attachment=15987]



when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 9, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > For my taste buds nothing beats Walleye. Can't say they are much fun to catch though. Kinda like draging in a boot. Used to catch 10 and 12 pounders on yhe Columbia down by Umatilla. Actualy my girlfriend cought most of them. Mighty embarrassing but I ate them anyway.
> ...



Yeah, I used to be a firefighter paramedic for the City of Richland, the shifts we used to have only worked 13 days a month ( 24 hrs ). Spent the summers on my boat up and down the Columbia skiing and fishing.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 9, 2013)

DomInick said:


> I love walleye. My next best favorite is blue gill. Nothing like a shore lunch blue gill fry. Oh and here's a 18" 3lb crappie I caught up in lake petenwell flowafe in Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh ya thats a slabber we fish right after sundown in these resivours there about 30 to 40 ft deep . every ones leaveing then looking at us like were nuts. glow jig with a maggot or minnow 6 in off the bottom and its slabbin time. we dont say nuttin to them


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> DomInick said:
> 
> 
> > I love walleye. My next best favorite is blue gill. Nothing like a shore lunch blue gill fry. Oh and here's a 18" 3lb crappie I caught up in lake petenwell flowafe in Wisconsin.
> ...



We used to fish for steelhead at night with glow balls- put them in the bottom of a Styrofoam cup and hit them with the camera flash. Worked really good.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 9, 2013)

we do the same thing with glow jigs they just cant stand it :diablo: we have tons of steelhead in the rivers here dont fish for them much anymore. i want eating fish number one fish all time is yellow perch oh about 50 or so will do deep fried coleslaw french fries tarter sauce and big jug of sweet tea. thats it im starved now wheres that dam cook boy of mine. hes got a job to do tonite.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> we do the same thing with glow jigs they just cant stand it :diablo: we have tons of steelhead in the rivers here dont fish for them much anymore. i want eating fish number one fish all time is yellow perch oh about 50 or so will do deep fried coleslaw french fries tarter sauce and big jug of sweet tea. thats it im starved now wheres that dam cook boy of mine. hes got a job to do tonite.



I love perch-deep fat fried in a beer batter or Kokanee-smoked- The boys and I would catch a batch and they never even got a chance to cool- we would sit down to beer and kokanee fresh out of the smoker.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> One day I'll have to pack up the rods and guns and oh yeah the missus and come up there and get an education duck if that's cool with you. Can't believe I'm saying I'll travel north of the Red River!
> 
> 
> Of course it's just talk so I'm not scared yet.



I have vacation time I'm saving just to drive down and meet the duck and maybe do some wood stuff when he has some time, wouldn't it be something if the 3 of us could time it right to get together at the same time! Only thing better than that would be Kevin in the north country in the winter. 
Would be fun if we all could do some walleye fishin together. One can dream I guess.  I do love pearch and gills and crappies for eatin. Doc say's I gotta stay away from fried stuff for awhile, but by summer time I'll be ok.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 9, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...Only thing better than that would be Kevin in the north country in the winter...



See that yellow star? I already live too close to the north. I'm not allowed to cross that red line except in July or August. 

[attachment=16004]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2013)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > ...Only thing better than that would be Kevin in the north country in the winter...
> ...



dam kevin your one of those far north in texas boys your almost a yankee yep real close to it id say


----------

